# iPad et cartes son USB externe compatibles



## pharmapetel (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, certains d'entre vous qui faites de la musique ont surement eu le fantasme de brancher leur carte son USB sur le camera connection kit du précieux..

En allant faire un petit tour sur youtube, je me suis rendu compte que cela était possible de brancher d'excellentes cartes son USB (avec de VRAIS convertisseurs, et pas juste une solution de rechange comme le iRig ou le Jam d'Apogee qui devra s'alimenter via l'ipad...) en branchant la carte son sur un HUB alimenté puis ce dernier sur le camera kit de l'ipad...

Seulement voilà, j'aimerais savoir (avant de me ruer sur le camera connection kit et un hub alim) quelles sont les cartes compatibles. A priori, toutes celles ui sont dircetement reconnues sous garageband sur mac sans driver specifique (core audio de base...)

PS: petit coucou à tous ceux qui m'ont bien soutenus dans ma quête d'un ipad 2 sans fuites de lumière (oui j'en parlerai jusqu'à ce que Steve Jobs detourne mon attention avec l'iphone 5 ou l'ipad 3 (ou un nouveau macbook pro, enfin avec un nouveau chassis... Allez, quoi, je sais plus quoi faire des sousous que je gagne à la sueur de mon front...)

Gros bisous à tous


----------



## pharmapetel (29 Avril 2011)

Bon, j'imagine que ce silence est du à une méconnaissance de la musique sur iPad 

Toujours est-il que j'ai fais quelques petits essais et apres quelques recherches sur youtube, je peux donc affirmer que:

Il faut le plus souvent brancher la carte son USB sur un Hub alimenté (a part pour la Jam d'Apogee mais qui apprement rencontre quelques problemes de fabrication-ça apprendra les ricains à confier leur production aux japs...)

Les cartes sons compatibles sont:
les M-Audio Fast Track (tous les derniers modeles)
Les effets Digitech RP (tous ceux qui sont avec une connectique USB, j'ai essayé, c'est tres sympa...)
Les cartes son Apogee One, Duet et Duet 2
Les cartes sons cheap de chez Berhinger
Les tables de mixages Yamaha récentes (car elles gerent le core audio en natif sans driver)

Sinon, ne marchent pas les line 6..

En utilisation, en general pas de latence, c'est tranquille, mais j'ai ete decu par les ampli de garage band tres saturés qui ont un niveau de souffle incroyablement elevé (meme niveau que la guitare!!!!) alors que sur les amplis clean et crunch ça passe bien..

On notera au passage la mesquinerie d'IK Multimedia qui ne gère pas le core audio pour l'instant, surement pour continuer à vendre leur interface iRig qui ne se branche pas en USB mais sur l'entree ligne de l'ipad... Le resultat n'est pas mauvais avec la combinaison iRig Amplitube, et la mise a jour a apparement bien resolu le probleme de bruits de fond.

Il est un peu decevant de voir que pour brancher un clavier maitre USB ou une carte audio USB il faille utiliser obligatoirement la combinaison camera connexion kit USB (Apple)/ HUB alimenté (qui tue l'aspect mobile...) mais souvent pour les claviers, il suffit de les brancher avec l'alimentation puis on peut debrancher le transfo du HUB, une fois que le clavier a démarré.

Points négatifs decouverts avec Garageband:

Le souffle intolerable sur la simulation d'ampli Modern Metal
Les arpegiateurs ne sont pas disponibles autrement que par le clavier virtuel, lorsque l'on joue une note depuis le clavier midi, il n'y a pas d'arpegiateur..
Impossible d'importer des fichiers midi ou audio
Impossible d'exporter autre chose qu'un projet Garageband ou un bounce audio..
Et dans garageband, comme tout le monde le sais, il est impossible d'exporter de l'audio d'une piste ou une partie midi...
Apparement on peut ouvrir le projet dans logic 9 mais je n'y suis pas arrivé (j'avoue ne pas avoir fais toutes les mises à jours, je ne sais pourquoi mais Apple me redemande a chaque fois mon serial.. Que je ne retrouve pas 
Mais cela ne m'empechera pas de passer à une version boite de logic 10 lorsqu'il sortira..


----------



## Geoffrey198 (16 Mai 2011)

Je ne pense pas que ça vaille vraiment le coup de choisir ton hardware en fonction de l'éventuelle compatibilité avec l'iPad...
Cette machine n'est vraiment pas destinée à la MAO.


----------



## nickair (27 Mars 2012)

Salut pharmapetel,

Merci pour ces infos. Peux-tu confirmer qu'une Apogee Duet2 fonctionne sur un iPad.
Ou as-tu trouve l'info?
Ça fait quelques heures que je suis dessus, mais j'arrive pas a confirmer l'info?

Merci pour ta réponse.
nickair


----------



## Orel58 (18 Avril 2021)

Bonjour. J ai acheté une presonus 68c, garage band prend le micro de l iPad et non le micro de la carte son.
où vais-je pour définir l entrée et la sortie du son. Merci de vos réponses et de votre indulgence...


----------

